# [Official] Naruto's New Techniques Discussion



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Havent we seen this b4????
Havent we seen this b4????
Havent we seen this b4????





DISCUSS!


----------



## Louchan (Jun 29, 2011)

Win that Naruto finally learns something new.

Fail that it still involves Rasengan.

That is all.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Jun 29, 2011)

They're both awesome. So much for Madara is too fucking overpowered.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 29, 2011)

Shooting Rasengangs 

Throwing people into Rasengan


----------



## Sαge (Jun 29, 2011)

I remember when Naruto first showed that on the cover of 515, and everyone was like: _"it's just a cover, hurrrr"_ including me.

Good times.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

their both awesome so the big one absorbs chakra or what the comment on  the bottom said something like that


----------



## Syntaxis (Jun 29, 2011)

This is just incredibly fun to watch, really. Who knew that Naruto could have such control over so many chakra arms at the same time?


----------



## VoDe (Jun 29, 2011)

That's just too fucking insane.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

thats overpowered really/!!


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto is Rikodou level , 100 % manga fact 

This was awesome I couldn't make it better , 6 Rasengans thrown into every direction ? A fucking big Rasengan that absorbs everything to him ? And a Finger FRS thrown like a boss , a New FoodCarter Destroyer Variation and Tajuu Kage Bunshin , fap ,fap , FAP


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Sαge said:


> I remember when Naruto first showed that on the cover of 515, and everyone was like: _"it's just a cover, hurrrr"_ including me.
> 
> Good times.



Even those of us who were hoping- cause that's all we were really doing- for it to be more than a nice cover didn't expect this. I remember proposing some idea of a Rasengan defense where he used those Rasengan to defend against attacks. This is far more cool.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

The RasenKyuugan doesn't absorb , it's just Naruto grabbing People With Chakra Arms and "Bansho Tenin" them in a way into the Rasengan .


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

I also thought they would work just like Rasengan armor or he could just store his Rasengans on his shroud but this...

This is fucking awesome


----------



## SaiST (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so the big one absorbs chakra or what the comment on  the bottom said something like that


Nah. The chakra arms grab the enemies and smash them into the giant Rasengan above Naruto.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 29, 2011)

Mini Rasenshuriken is way better.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

VoDe said:


> That's just too fucking insane.



Yep this really jinchuuruki fox like crazy.

Other supernatural abilities commonly attributed to the kitsune include possession, *mouths or tails that generate fire or lightning (known as kitsune-bi; literally, fox-fire),
*

there's no lightning but rasengans if he made fuuton rasengans would get tornado's no??


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

you should add the epic finger FRS as well.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

Rasenkyuugan is pretty badass, because I like how you bring the enemy to the Rasengan. A cool change from the norm.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

we actually got 3 new rasengan based attacks this chapter including the mini FRS.and one new summon attack.it was named as a new attack.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> we actually got 3 new rasengan based attacks this chapter including the mini FRS.and one new summon attack.it was named as a new attack.



But it's a old one, new to Naruto, I suppose.

Food Cart Destoryer / Bring Down the House. Fuckin' awesome sauce.


----------



## Morati (Jun 29, 2011)

Keyboards and screens shall be covered in white goo this day!


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, Naruto sure learned a completely new way to use Rasengan now. He is now, without a doubt, A BEAST.

EDIT: I sure laughed alot to those mini-chakra hands coming from Naruto's finger.


----------



## Synn (Jun 29, 2011)

After witnessing such awesomeness, I might actually shit bricks for a week.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

naruto also used jiraya summon attack that he used against oro invasion i think.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto is no longer using rasengan,He is Rasengan.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jun 29, 2011)

All 3 rasengan variations were BADASS and very creative. Naruto has really come a long way developing and improving upon the rasengan ever since it was introduced way back in part 1. The best part is that he still has yet to show us his ultimate attack (Bijuu Rasengan/ Bijuudama in rasengan form), can't wait.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 29, 2011)

Empathy said:


> Mini Rasenshuriken is way better.



Just imagine if he could do it with all 10 fingers...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 29, 2011)

I loved them. The mini was cute but deadly. Naruto really  put on a show. Lol @ Bee he was like yet I trained him.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 29, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Just imagine if he could do it with all 10 fingers...


And he probably can, too.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 29, 2011)

that mini rasenshuriken to zetsu's foot was just such a trololololol moment. so very enjoyable. also that rasenkyuugan can it absorb zetsus chakra or something since kyuu meants to absorb in that translations.

and that summoning has a jutsu name of its own like jiraiya's. so happy. next i think we will get sealing jutsu suprise also maybe even fukasaku and wife for a frog song genjutsu.

this makes me think he has so many hidden jutsu or jutsu he will create on the fly as he continues attacks against zetsus and hopefully sealing jutsus against edo jins.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> naruto also used jiraya summon attack that he used against oro invasion i think.



good call, it's been a long time since Naruto has summoned any of his old toad buddies and it was a nice change that this time it was Gamahiro.


----------



## Juuuuubi (Jun 29, 2011)

Rasenkyuugan = Counter to Susano'o possibly?


----------



## Guanaco-san (Jun 29, 2011)

O M G!

this is blasphemy 

this is madness

Here is my personal rating: 
3)Rasenrangan
2)Rasenkyuugan
1)Mini-rasenshuriken.

And omg, that mini-shuriken is so badass: "I can defeat you with only one finger"


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

It looked cool. Naruto certainly has many Rasengans but non of them had the destructive power of Bijuu Dama. I wonder why?


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2011)

Well they were almost the same as his base/sage mode variations. But i was really surprised by a mini-FRS. Of course it isnt even near as powerful as the sage-mode FRS but Naruto now can make it with fingers?Well it was weird.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2011)

Grabbing the enemies and shoving them into the big rasengan was without a doubt the coolest thing I've ever seen in this manga.

By far


----------



## ANBUONE (Jun 29, 2011)

is it FRS, cause naruto only said RS... ,i hate when kishi does not clear this things up


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 29, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> is it FRS, cause naruto only said RS... ,i hate when kishi does not clear this things up



Pretty sure it was FRS. Rasengan doesn't have the blades on its own. It was the wind chakra that created the blades of the shuriken.


----------



## ANBUONE (Jun 29, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Pretty sure it was FRS. Rasengan doesn't have the blades on its own. It was the wind chakra that created the blades of the shuriken.



that could as been the nine charka foriming the point, but  eh, wonder why naurto did,nt just form a proper one and finish the zetus of in one go, hopul kishi will expalin better, i hate when they bust out new jutsu without ever explaning how they work


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto: The portable trash dispenser


----------



## ANBUONE (Jun 29, 2011)

When i saw the word asboing i thought sick naruto hs found away to combine  a sealing jutsu with rasengan, but it just naruto creating a rasengan and using chakra arms to smash them into it


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2011)

can't he just call it "flying rasengan"?

i honestly stopped remembering his jutsus names ever since rasengans used on kyuubi.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my planetbuster rasengan.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 29, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> that could as been the nine charka foriming the point, but  eh, wonder why naurto did,nt just form a proper one and finish the zetus of in one go, hopul kishi will expalin better, i hate when they bust out new jutsu without ever explaning how they work



Well, FRS did use a lot of chakra. Maybe he's acknowledged that fact and decided on a less chakra-expensive technique.


----------



## nebojsaxfarseer (Jun 29, 2011)

best chapter in my fucking life


----------



## ANBUONE (Jun 29, 2011)

in fact i want a sealing rasengan


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

I can see sasuke-kun fans sweating now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> I can see sasuke-kun fans sweating now



Let's not get ahead of ourselves.

Sasuke has his brother's genjutsu and susanoo.


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> When i saw the word asboing i thought sick naruto hs found away to combine  a sealing jutsu with rasengan, but it just naruto creating a rasengan and using chakra arms to smash them into it



it sounds hilarious when you put it into that kind of wording


----------



## Summers (Jun 29, 2011)

In Sage Mode Rasengan comes to You, In Soviet RM You come to Rasengan!


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Well, FRS did use a lot of chakra. Maybe he's acknowledged that fact and decided on a less chakra-expensive technique.



probably because he couldn't have made a large FRS as quickly and because it took less chakra to immobilize the Zetsu by cutting one of its legs and then killing it with summoning Hiro. Especially since he planned to summon Hiro anyways.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 29, 2011)

That Mini Rasen Shuriken was ridiculous if you ask me.

What's next, Naruto planting miniature Rasen Oodama Shuriken under the ground and throw it at Sasuke when he is defenseless?


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 29, 2011)

This manga is becoming more and more idiotic 

How can naruto use razenshuriken made from kyuubis chakra when kyuubis chakra has fire affinity


----------



## Summers (Jun 29, 2011)

Did anyone notice? He only used one hand to create the giant rasengan? and when he first made the many smaller rasengans he only used that one chakra arm and made a sweeping motion. I think the chakra arms are just for visualization to give Naruto the feel of it, to make it easier.Technically he does not need to make the hands, the chakra itself is an extension of the body so he should not need to make hands.

As bad ass as this was he kind of look freak with the arms popping out of him as such, a bit monster-ish, not as much as normal kyuubi states of course. I think as time goes by, and he get better in combat RM wont look like a full body super saiyan mode and only certain parts of him will glow, or the chakra coating will be so thin that its not noticeable or maybe that will happen if he combines it with sage mode.


----------



## americaoffline (Jun 29, 2011)

that mini FRS was sooo cute :3
it was all like, finger-swirl-swirl
and then PEW, SLICE SLICE
xD

i'd like to see him do it with all 10 fingers ftw.

BEST CHAPTER EVER.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> This manga is becoming more and more idiotic
> 
> How can naruto use razenshuriken made from kyuubis chakra when kyuubis chakra has fire affinity



what since has the kyuubi had a fire affinity it was never said in the manga.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 29, 2011)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> This manga is becoming more and more idiotic
> 
> How can naruto use razenshuriken made from kyuubis chakra when *kyuubis chakra has fire affinity*



Manga page, please.


----------



## Saturnine (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree, this chapter was full of win. Naruto is a beast right now, probably nobody can touch him.


----------



## Summers (Jun 29, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> That Mini Rasen Shuriken was ridiculous if you ask me.
> 
> What's next, Naruto planting miniature Rasen Oodama Shuriken under the ground and throw it at Sasuke when he is defenseless?



I like it!
Its going to happen, Zetsu army be get owned by rasegans from the underground.


----------



## ANBUONE (Jun 29, 2011)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> This manga is becoming more and more idiotic
> 
> How can naruto use razenshuriken made from kyuubis chakra when kyuubis chakra has fire affinity



dont worry got a feeling it will become one of those jutsu never to be seen again


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 29, 2011)

summers said:


> I like it!
> Its going to happen, Zetsu army be get owned by rasegans from the underground.





I don't like you


----------



## gawsome (Jun 29, 2011)

Just to clairify, was that a mini-FRS or was it just mini-rasenshuriken without wind element?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 29, 2011)

gawsome said:


> Just to clairify, was that a mini-FRS or was it just mini-rasenshuriken without wind element?


I'm thinking it's just Rasenshuriken, no Fūton.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 29, 2011)

*What new technique does Naruto have?*

I keep hearing people say he gained new moves? All i see is him doing resengan and chakra arms together.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

gawsome said:


> Just to clairify, was that a mini-FRS or was it just mini-rasenshuriken without wind element?



it seemed like FRS.the wind element was there and so it enabled the throwing of it.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 29, 2011)

He needs some Wind jutsus.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 29, 2011)

Mini FRS for the win. All Naruto needs is one finger.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 29, 2011)

batman22wins said:


> I keep hearing people say he gained new moves? All i see is him doing resengan and chakra arms together.


_Kuchiyose: Yatai Kuzushi no Jutsu_ (‘Summoning: Food Cart Destroyer Technique’) is a new one for Naruto. Jiraiya and possibly Minato have used it before.


vered said:


> it seemed like FRS.the wind element was there and so it enabled the throwing of it.


I'm hesitant since it didn't include the Fūton beginning, granted there are other elemental jutsu that don't. And technically the little finger Naruto only used two hands, while typically Naruto needs five for _Fūton: Rasenshuriken_.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 29, 2011)

10 finger Mini-FRS! OMG:33


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just as planned.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 29, 2011)

This chapter was fantastic. Naruto is finally using more than just one jutsu, utilizing his summons, not crying and whining, not recklessly quoting prophecies and not talking about Sasuke. This is what I wish Naruto had been doing all throughout part 2 rather than the mess we saw in the Iron country. I'm very happy with the way this chapter went.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 29, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> 10 finger Mini-FRS! OMG:33


But what if his fingers' hands had finger hands?!


----------



## Wrath (Jun 29, 2011)

I find it interesting that he can make as many arms as he wants. I guess this means that essentially anything he did in his old Kyuubi forms is back on the table.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto's new jutsu were awesome.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 29, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> But what if his fingers' hands had finger hands?!





Too much epicness to think about yo, lol.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 29, 2011)

Wrath said:


> I find it interesting that he can make as many arms as he wants. I guess this means that essentially anything he did in his old Kyuubi forms is back on the table.


I count six at a time in this chapter. His limit may be nine though. I don't think B has used more than eight tentacles.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 29, 2011)

Wrath said:


> I find it interesting that he can make as many arms as he wants. I guess this means that essentially anything he did in his old Kyuubi forms is back on the table.



looks like it. i wonder if we get chakra yell back as well along with defense of hiding himself inside the chakra ball like at VoTE.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto = Konoha's Asura. All he needs is 8 different weapons instead of 8 rasengans.

So, when is Naruto going to sit on his floating capsule and use death ball mini FRS to destroy other villages?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see what Sasuke gets. How will Kishimoto make them even again without coming off as a complete idiot?


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> _Kuchiyose: Yatai Kuzushi no Jutsu_ (?Summoning: Food Cart Destroyer Technique?) is a new one for Naruto. Jiraiya and possibly Minato have used it before.
> I'm hesitant since it didn't include the Fūton beginning, granted there are other elemental jutsu that don't. And technically the little finger Naruto only used two hands, while typically Naruto needs five for _Fūton: Rasenshuriken_.



dosent matter that it didnt include the futun.the rasengan clearly has futton around it.also naruto with the chakra hands dosent need to use all the five hands like before.with stronger chakra and control it make sense for him to use only 2 extra hands for it.after all he created 6 whole rasengans using just one extra hand of bijuu.with RM the mechanics are different from the get go.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

His attacks were Beastly


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 29, 2011)

Did anyone notice Naruto's Rasenshuriken usage very very similar to that of Sudarshana Chakra(सुदर्शन चक्र) ?


----------



## vjpowell (Jun 29, 2011)

I really love the multiple Rasengans that he's doing. Naruto using Rasengans in different forms isn't that big of a deal since Luffy from One Piece constantly uses his Rubber powers the same way Naruto uses his Rasengan.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 29, 2011)

miniture deadly shirukens for long range and if he makes them expand. yup naruto is there now, ems will be worse


----------



## mayumi (Jun 29, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Did anyone notice Naruto's Rasenshuriken usage very very similar to that of Sudarshana Chakra(सुदर्शन चक्र) ?



vishnu's right? it was funny.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Did anyone notice Naruto's Rasenshuriken usage very very similar to that of Sudarshana Chakra(सुदर्शन चक्र) ?



yes thats the point i think.kishi kind of connectiing it all with the mytholoy.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> dosent matter that it didnt include the futun.the rasengan clearly has futton around it.also naruto with the chakra hands dosent need to use all the five hands like before.with stronger chakra and control it make sense for him to use only 2 extra hands for it.after all he created 6 whole rasengans using just one extra hand of bijuu.*with RM the mechanics are different from the get go.*


Exactly, we can't really say either way since they have such different mechanics behind them. Perhaps with Kyūbi Chakra Mode, Naruto can simulate the blades of the shuriken without using Fūton.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Exactly, we can't really say either way since they have such different mechanics behind them. Perhaps with Kyūbi Chakra Mode, Naruto can simulate the blades of the shuriken without using Fūton.



perhaps.still looks cool even without futton.
the real challenge should be against the high lv enemies like the edos and madara.
using it with his speed and also performing his bijuu dama and perhaps using variations of this as well.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 29, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I count six at a time in this chapter. His limit may be nine though. I don't think B has used more than eight tentacles.


Well, I'm also interested in what else he might or might not be able to manifest. Previous Kyuubi forms have manifested tails, defensive spheres and bones, and once even an entire upper body.

I don't think we can judge Naruto based on what Bee can do, though.


----------



## HeartBeat (Jun 29, 2011)

wtf at mini FRS, why was that even necessary? he goes and summons right afterwards....

and his rangan and kyuugan were probably shinra tensei/bansho tenin inspired


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 29, 2011)

naruto tryna be like freeza with the mini frs lmao


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 29, 2011)

Those are creative uses of his new abilities.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can't wait to see what Sasuke gets. How will Kishimoto make them even again without coming off as a complete idiot?



He won't. Back then people were wondering how could Kishimoto possibly make Naruto catch up to Sasuke. And then he instantly took him to god tier in a short period of time with SM. Coming off as a complete idiot.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 29, 2011)

Rasenkyuugan reminds me of Singularity from Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2011)

I liked RasenRangan and RasenKyuugan, but I felt unmoved by the mini-FRS.

My only complain about Naruto's moves is that he stayed still all this time, I like it more when he moves to fight, like in the beginning when he kicked the Zetsu.

Other than that, it was cool. Summoning Gamahiro was great too.


----------



## conradoserpa (Jun 29, 2011)

*MINIRASENSHURIKEN: best technique ever?*

Naruto just hitted the "I can do more things with one finger than you can make with your whole body" Itachi level. I think it's the best technique ever, seriously lol.

​
It's not only funny and unusual, it's also more powerful than  the normal rasengans. I like it.

I wish J-man was here to see what Naruto has become, even knowing he was sure that Naruto would be able to do what he's doing now :~


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2011)

It sure is something new, the way he did I mean, but I liked more the other moves. And it doesn't look to do anything more powerful that the FRS he does in base and Sage Mode.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Seriously, a bunch of arms with Rasengans? I thought he was having an issue making them, I thought he was JUST going to get it to work... Now they bring out Rasenganragen and Rasengan Vaccum, along with Mini-RasenShuriken?

How much training did he do while running between this chapter and the last?

Also, I thought he couldn't use Kage Bunshin, since the Kyuubi would suck up his chakra that much faster, and there the stupid bastard goes summoning at least what, 10, 20?

Edit: Re-Reading states that it was the MASS Shadow Clone Jutsu, aka Taiju Kage Bunshin no Jutsu.

Jesus Christ Naruto, didn't you fucking learn?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

one of the coolest panels in longwhile.

The big one should look cool as well.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol, agreed. This is seriously my favorite technique in the manga now. Its just so hilariously WTF-awesome. 

I mean, it was used brilliantly too. Cut off you opponents leg and summong gamahiro on top of them mid-fall? fuck yeah!


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 29, 2011)

I kind of hope he can do it with all 10 fingers.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2011)

I just wanna scream
DEATH BEAM
at the top of my lungs


----------



## pixelnick (Jun 29, 2011)

naruto said fuck new techniques, I AM RASENGAN


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I liked RasenRangan and RasenKyuugan, but I felt unmoved by the mini-FRS.
> 
> My only complain about Naruto's moves is that he stayed still all this time, I like it more when he moves to fight, like in the beginning when he kicked the Zetsu.
> 
> Other than that, it was cool. Summoning Gamahiro was great too.



He moved when he summoned GamaHiro on top of that monstrosity.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> I kind of hope he can do it with all 10 fingers.



a bit overkill dont you think?
i would like him to use the 6 rasengan combo for more things like defence not just offence.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

Mini Rase Shuriken


----------



## mattb (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't understand how naruto is able to do a mini rasenshiruken in this mode.  It was said that he is "shelving his chakra" while in RM/KCM.

Does Kyuubi chakra also have a wind elemental affinity?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

mattb said:


> I don't understand how naruto is able to do a mini rasenshiruken in this mode.  It was said that he is "shelving his chakra" while in RM/KCM.
> 
> Does Kyuubi chakra also have a wind elemental affinity?



I'd say that Naruto can still use Futon like normal. It isn't probably tied to Naruto's personal chakra.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> He moved when he summoned GamaHiro on top of that monstrosity.



Indeed he did and that was awesome, but you know what I mean when I say I would like to see him move more when he's using Kyuubi Mode.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

mattb said:


> I don't understand how naruto is able to do a mini rasenshiruken in this mode.  It was said that he is "shelving his chakra" while in RM/KCM.
> 
> Does Kyuubi chakra also have a wind elemental affinity?



Naruto is using Nature Manipulation on the Kyuubi's chakra, or he is shaping a portion of the Kyuubi's chakra around the Rasengan to create the Shuriken effect.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Indeed he did and that was awesome, but you know what I mean when I say I would like to see him move more when he's using Kyuubi Mode.



Yeah, I do.


----------



## HInch (Jun 29, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Indeed he did and that was awesome, but you know what I mean when I say I would like to see him move more when he's using Kyuubi Mode.



I think it's due to the lack of necessity that movement was restricted. I'm hoping (and fairly confident) that when he's up against the edo's and there's an air of a threat he'll start to really tie it into his style.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto's new _jutsu_ are very impressive indeed; it is nice to see some variety in his techniques, and I also am, glad that he formed all those _rasengan_ variants without any _kage bunshin,_ but I am slightly disappointed for several reasons.

First, he still is using only the _rasengan_ as the basis for his aresenal; why does he not learn or develop any _futon jutsu,_ for example? Second, he still is focusing only on brute force and direct attack; he has no subtlety or utility _jutsu._ While it was very impressive to see him use the same _jutsu_ that Jiraiya used during Orochimaru's invasion, he has used the _Kuchiyose no Jutsu_ before, so I really would like to see Naruto learn a completely new _jutsu_ for variety.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

He's pretty creative, that's for sure.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 29, 2011)

It was all good until the mini rasenshuriken


----------



## HInch (Jun 29, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Naruto's new _jutsu_ are very impressive indeed; it is nice to see some variety in his techniques, and I also am, glad that he formed all those _rasengan_ variants without any _kage bunshin,_ but I am slightly disappointed for several reasons.
> 
> First, he still is using only the _rasengan_ as the basis for his aresenal; why does he not learn or develop any _futon jutsu,_ for example? Second, he still is focusing only on brute force and direct attack; he has no subtlety or utility _jutsu._ While it was very impressive to see him use the same _jutsu_ that Jiraiya used during Orochimaru's invasion, he has used the _Kuchiyose no Jutsu_ before, so I really would like to see Naruto learn a completely new _jutsu_ for variety.



Why does Luffy always use variants of his rubber attacks? It is their signature style. Why be good at all styles but a master at none when you can truly develop and innovate what you excel in?

I think the uses of rasengans here are more imaginative and are fresh enough to get past the different rasengan feints before the win. We still have Naruto's style, but he's taken it to another tier. I appreciate this more than him suddenly using elemental attacks from out of no where which don't suit his almost brawling style.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

People acting impressed,this is purely lazy thinking from Kubo. Ppl need to face reality.
_Kuchiyose no Jutsu and Mutiple Kage Bunshin in RS Mode was the only impressive thing._


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> People acting impressed,this is purely lazy thinking from Kubo. Ppl need to face reality.
> _Kuchiyose no Jutsu and Mutiple Kage Bunshin in RS Mode was the only impressive thing._



Kubo? 



Ginkaku Shinigami said:


> It was all good until the mini rasenshuriken



What sucked? The fact that he can expel chakra from his finger, along with two chakra hands, then shape, compress, rotate and mix wind chakra in it?

Or do you think the idea is dumb?


----------



## HInch (Jun 29, 2011)

Ginkaku Shinigami said:


> It was all good until the mini rasenshuriken



Using a mini bladed disc to immobilize the enemy so they can't dodge the giant fuck-off toad summoned above their head? That is a smart move. A subtle foresight and a variant of a move which just doesn't = a bigger kaboom than before. I can honestly say the mini rasenshurikan-summon combo was my favourite part of this chapter.



Mei Lin said:


> People acting impressed,this is purely lazy thinking from *Kubo*. Ppl need to face reality.
> _Kuchiyose no Jutsu and Mutiple Kage Bunshin in RS Mode was the only impressive thing._



Yeah you did really well here. Bravo.


----------



## Penance (Jun 29, 2011)

Shit was sweet...


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Naruto's finger growing tiny Kyuubi arms and throwing mini Rasenshurikens?*

......................







funniest thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

You jealous?


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Indeed he did and that was awesome, but you know what I mean when I say I would like to see him move more when he's using Kyuubi Mode.



his entire mode is based on speed as he displayed against kisame and raikage so i think you dont have to worry that much.he'll have to use speed and movement against the high lv foes.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jun 29, 2011)

Whoa he did like n amount new techniques in one chapter.  Epic just epic.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You jealous?



Of a fictional character?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Naruto's new _jutsu_ are very impressive indeed; it is nice to see some variety in his techniques, and I also am, glad that he formed all those _rasengan_ variants without any _kage bunshin,_ but I am slightly disappointed for several reasons.
> 
> First, he still is using only the _rasengan_ as the basis for his aresenal; why does he not learn or develop any _futon jutsu,_ for example? Second, he still is focusing only on brute force and direct attack; he has no subtlety or utility _jutsu._ While it was very impressive to see him use the same _jutsu_ that Jiraiya used during Orochimaru's invasion, he has used the _Kuchiyose no Jutsu_ before, so I really would like to see Naruto learn a completely new _jutsu_ for variety.



why use weak futton tech when he has powerful A and S rank jutsus which the rasengan variants are. most elemental jutsu have been useless so far.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 29, 2011)

When I saw the cover I was like "Well how the hell is he going to do that?" Then we saw the chakra and it all clicked. Nicely done. I loled at the mini frs.


----------



## Mike S (Jun 29, 2011)

I like that Naruto is sticking to his roots.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> All 3 rasengan variations were BADASS and very creative. Naruto has really come a long way developing and improving upon the rasengan ever since it was introduced way back in part 1. The best part is that he still has yet to show us his ultimate attack (Bijuu Rasengan/ Bijuudama in rasengan form), can't wait.



This guy's username really defines the chapter well


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why use weak futton tech when he has powerful A and S rank jutsus which the rasengan variants are. most elemental jutsu have been useless so far.



i think raikage raiton shroud and kirin are the exceptions.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> i think raikage raiton shroud and kirin are the exceptions.



Don't forget Kisame's Great Exploding Water Colliding Wave and Great Shark Bullet Techniques.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't forget Kisame's Great Exploding Water Colliding Wave and Great Shark Bullet Techniques.



yea .now if only kishi will let nagato use his full potantial and show what elemental attacks are all about.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 29, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Exactly, we can't really say either way since they have such different mechanics behind them. Perhaps with Kyūbi Chakra Mode, Naruto can simulate the blades of the shuriken without using Fūton.


Looking at it closely, there's one big difference between FRS and MRS - the former spins when thrown and the latter doesn't. That might suggest that there's no Wind chakra involved. On the other hand, when Naruto forms it there's a distortion in the air that suggests it really is a small FRS.

Can't say that there's enough evidence for either argument yet. It went through MegaZetsu's leg easily enough, but that doesn't really require a huge amount of cutting power.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

I was just reading Bleach,and got trolled by tsukishima,Kubo is now Kishi,its true.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 29, 2011)

mini rasenshuriken looks badass 

i wonder what the rasengan vaccums limits are? i mean surely it cant suck in everything...


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> mini rasenshuriken looks badass
> 
> i wonder what the rasengan vaccums limits are? i mean surely it cant suck in everything...



rasenryuka isnt erally that special/its just naruto taking people with his chakra hands and smashing them into a cho odama rasengn.thats like naruto version for banshu tennin.just like rasenrangan is his version for shinra tensei,at least in concept.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> rasenryuka isnt erally that special/its just naruto taking people with his chakra hands and smashing them into a cho odama rasengn.thats like naruto version for banshu tennin.just like rasenrangan is his version for shinra tensei,at least in concept.



Kyubi's Sonic Roar is more like Shinra Tensei. I hope Naruto uses that more..


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> rasenryuka isnt erally that special/its just naruto taking people with his chakra hands and smashing them into a cho odama rasengn.thats like naruto version for banshu tennin.just like rasenrangan is his version for shinra tensei,at least in concept.



i see.

although, im still sure SM in terms of jutsu >>> RM? 

some may disagree, but i think thats the case (except bijuu ball ofc)


----------



## Achilles (Jun 29, 2011)

Mini RS was badass. After years of people asking for one handed rasengans he does it with one finger.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Mini RS was badass. After years of people asking for one handed rasengans he does it with one finger.



And two miniature chakra hands, which are performing the task his Shadow Clones usually take care of.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 29, 2011)

Like a Bee said:


----------



## Penance (Jun 29, 2011)

Good shit...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

gtw1983 said:


> Of a fictional character?


Yes, because he's not the Sauce.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Jun 29, 2011)

I LOVED the mini rasen shiruken, it was brilliant!


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> And two miniature chakra hands, which are performing the task his Shadow Clones usually take care of.



He did it with one finger and chakra. That sounds better. Don't fret over the finer details.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> He did it with one finger and chakra. That sounds better. Don't fret over the finer details.



I'm not fretting, it's the truth. You can't pretend they aren't there or served no purpose.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> This manga is becoming more and more idiotic
> 
> How can naruto use razenshuriken made from kyuubis chakra when kyuubis chakra has fire affinity


It's not, where did you get that bullshit from?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm not fretting, it's the truth. You can't pretend they aren't there or served no purpose.



The truth is that he did it with one finger and chakra. I dare you to dispute this fact. Plus, it sounds better this way.

just joking around, though. I know the ugly, inelegant truth.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> The truth is that he did it with one finger and chakra. I dare you to dispute this fact. Plus, it sounds better this way.



I don't need to dispute anything, anyone with eyes can see that there is two miniature chakra arms assisting the creation of the technique.

*Edit*: Your slow edit was slow.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

I fucking love it.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 29, 2011)

1. Naruto was a beast... A tailed beast.
He kicked much ass this chapter.

2. Fuck Kishi for trolling us so hard.
Thought naruto had essentially been de-powered.
Depowered my ass.

Did you guys see him making the onehanded absorbing rasengan?
Since there is so much chakra, all he has to do is mix it. and MFRS was sick.
Food cart destroyer made me think of jiraya.

Chapter was pretty much pure win, and I hate kishi for leading us to believe that it was going to be anything but. Show your work, you ass


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually liked all of them.

But I do agree that much new attacks _was_ pushing it.

can't wait to see them in the anime


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> 1. Naruto was a beast... A tailed beast.
> He kicked much ass this chapter.
> 
> 2. Fuck Kishi for trolling us so hard.
> ...



that was actually a one handed cho odama rasengan without any special qualities.naruto just takes the enemies with his chakra claws and smash them into the rasengan.it looked cool but its not like the rasengan has sealing qualities.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

After seeing the panels with Naruto's new attacks again, I realised I really like them.

Especially Rasenkyugan.

It better be in Naruto super ultimate ninja storm generations


----------



## silentstand (Jun 29, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Like a Bee said:



that bee and very impressed with naruto


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> After seeing the panels with Naruto's new attacks again, I realised I really like them.
> 
> Especially Rasenkyugan.
> 
> It better be in Naruto super ultimate ninja storm generations



You're so fickle.


----------



## Spanktastik (Jun 29, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> 1. Naruto was a beast... A tailed beast.
> He kicked much ass this chapter.
> 
> 2. Fuck Kishi for trolling us so hard.
> ...



Trolling us hard??? It was pretty obvious that Naruto needed time to perfect this mode from the day he used his new speed and did hurt his ankle. Atleast for some of us.

Altough last chapters rasengans was overkill. Didnt see that many new moves comming without any explanation at all. But who cares they looked nice, especially the absorbing one.


----------



## qwijibo (Jun 29, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I'm hesitant since it didn't include the Fūton beginning, granted there are other elemental jutsu that don't. And technically the little finger Naruto only used two hands, while typically Naruto needs five for _Fūton: Rasenshuriken_.


Naruto only used one chakra hand to make 6 rasengans. The fact that he used two chakra hands (+ his finger) to make the mini rasenshuriken indicates to me that it was prolbably a futon rasenshuriken.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jun 29, 2011)

naruto, the rasengan master.


----------



## The Spartan (Jun 30, 2011)

*Rasen-Kyuugan*

What exactly is this technique? When I first saw it I thought it was a Fuinjutsu rasengan but now im not sure.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 30, 2011)

It's basically just big grinder.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hold On..... *

Did i really just see naruto make rasengan variants without a kage bunshin 

Mind = Blown.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 30, 2011)

VoDe said:


> It's basically just big grinder.



yup you make grinder and grab the enemy and grind them


----------



## Marsala (Jun 30, 2011)

The Kyuubi chakra shroud lets him do it with extra arms. I guess it's what he did at the end of the famous clash of VOTE.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The Kyuubi chakra shroud lets him do it with extra arms. I guess it's what he did at the end of the famous clash of VOTE.



But damn its been a reaaaaaaaally long time since i saw thar happening


----------



## Faustus (Jun 30, 2011)

It's just oodama rasengan. Naruto uses his chakra arms to grab opponents and smash them to it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 30, 2011)

A BS technique.


----------



## BlackZetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

*6 Rasengans ?*

So we saw Naruto making 6 Rasengans with his right arm and chakra tails.

*LINK*

Naruto needs 2 hands to make a rasengan. He's got 9 tails + his right arm. That makes 5 rasengans. So where does the 6th come from ?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

It is and it does something like this :



Its a grinder after all


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

In the latest chapter Naruto showed us that he can create multiple charka hands in order to execute some of his techiniques just as the Mini rasen shuriken,so creating 6 rasengans wont be any issue.

*LINK*


----------



## wibisana (Jun 30, 2011)

in Kyubi mode actually in Valley of The end, Naruto make rasengan in one hand without clones.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 30, 2011)

An awesome Jutsu.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks like that Naruto just swipes his chakra claw over the air creating the Rasengans.


----------



## boohead (Jun 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> A BS technique.


----------



## Distance (Jun 30, 2011)

That panel made me lulz.


----------



## jacamo (Jun 30, 2011)

for a Rasengan variant  it looks really cool i gotta admit


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2011)

its just naruto taking enemeies with his chakra claws and smashing them into a rasengan the size of somthing between odama rasengan and cho odama rasengan over his head.


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2011)

naruto actually used 1 chakra claw and his other hand to create these 6 rasengans.the mechanics are different when it comes to the kyubii mode.creating multiply rasengans is a piece of cake.
hey if you can create mini FRS with just 2 mini chakra claws that pretty much says it all.


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2011)

chakra hands are the replacments for kbs.using the chakra claws he can create multiply rasengans in all sizes without any trouble .the 6 rasengans as we saw in the cover and in this chapter and the mini FRS are a prime ex for this.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 30, 2011)

Bout goddamn time.


----------



## seastone (Jun 30, 2011)

If that was normal person instead of white Zetsu that seems like quite a gruesome looking jutsu. The person's blood,flesh and bones would splatter all over the place.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

Well it was a needed upgrade for naruto,just imagine to fight anyone from now on without instant rasengans and with the help of Kage Bushins,it just wouldnt work.

Kishi found a really great way to get rid of Kage bushin usage on the various rasengans.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 30, 2011)

*What are these many moves Naru pulled out of nowhere?*

I keep hearing about that and can't help but wonder 

*Chakra arms?*You mean the arms that were introduced way back at the VOTE fight in part one? The arms he was showed training with back at chapter 515:

this page

Oh, noes who would've thought that once Naru gains control of The Kyuubi, he'll be able to use some of it's power and abilities 


*Rasengans?*Ok, maybe the mini-rasenshuriken.But since Naru already knows how to do giant rasengans, is making them  a lot smaller really that farfetched?

*The frog summon?*Yeah, who would've thought that since Naru is best friend with the frogs and they have a prophecy about him and how he will save the world, Naru would be able to summon other frogs and not only Gamabunta..


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (Jun 30, 2011)

sarcasm_smelling_i...​


----------



## Yuna (Jun 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The Kyuubi chakra shroud lets him do it with extra arms. I guess it's what he did at the end of the famous clash of VOTE.


No, at VotE, Nauto just held out a hand and a Rasengan formed inside of it. No Chaka hands/arms.


----------



## Distance (Jun 30, 2011)

Posting in a 畜生道 Sarcasm Thread​


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2011)

naruto's rasengans and whatnot was not pull out of his ass but boring to me.


yay, more rasengans


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 30, 2011)

Distance said:


> Posting in a 畜生道 Sarcasm Thread​




Didn't know it was such a big deal 




Addy said:


> naruto's rasengans and whatnot was not pull out of his ass but boring to me.
> 
> 
> yay, more rasengans



Ok, you're free to find it boring  At least is good that you know that Naru didn't pull it all out of his ass


----------



## The Spartan (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh thanks for clearing things up its quite cool


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 30, 2011)

It's true 

Btw Food Cart Destroyer is the best jutsu ever.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 30, 2011)

*Food Cart Destroyer is awesome*

Fucking huge frogs falling from sky! 

Is there even words to describe how awesome this jutsu is?


----------



## calimike (Jun 30, 2011)

Kyuu means to absorb, so it's like "absorbing rasengan"
Link removed

It's Rasen Vacuum
Link removed

What grinder?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 30, 2011)

I concur


----------



## Distance (Jun 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Didn't know it was such a big deal



It isn't


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 30, 2011)

You mean a gaint frog appears out of nowhere and crushes your enemies?

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 30, 2011)

Distance said:


> It isn't



That's good


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah its the best technique ever  ,poor zetsu he was squezed like a fly.


----------



## vered (Jun 30, 2011)

i agree.aside of the rasengan variations naruto actually used an awesome summoning attack tech that can be used in battle especially against large targets.


----------



## Axekick (Jun 30, 2011)

In all seriousness... this logically should be the most powerful move in Naruto's arsenal.


----------



## Distance (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking up to see a fat, slimy, green, or red, or orange, or yellow, and even purple ass falling on top of you.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 30, 2011)

And the KB?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 30, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> And the KB?



My god you are right.. I must have forgot all about it cause of my bias  Kage Bunshin is a totally new jutsu that Naru has never, *ever* used before this day and totally pulled out of his ass!Happy?


----------



## HInch (Jun 30, 2011)

Sucks for the one small guy who ends up lodged in a toad's rectum.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 30, 2011)

best part was that naruto was at the top when it dropped on the fodder


----------



## Drums (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, OP, I didnt think he pulled it outta his ass either but ppl here are ready to bash most of the times without thinking first.


----------



## kagegak (Jun 30, 2011)

gamahiro


kyuubi chakra arms


6 rasengans 


yes these are totally pulled out of his ass (sarcasm)


----------



## vjpowell (Jun 30, 2011)

Whenever Naruto is using Kyuubi's powers he somehow has an easier time using the Rasengans. Probably because it's similar to the Bijuudama but it always seem that Naruto always is better at creating Rasengans whenever Kyuubi is involved.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## The Scientist (Jun 30, 2011)

I was most excited about that summoning to be honest. naruto never really used summoning in his battles, except when he was fighting garra in part 1. I also like how he chose to use it at that moment.


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 30, 2011)

So Naruto just needs to find enough toads to drop for 5 minutes to beat Madara. Who needs the Kyuubi when you have to the food cart destroyer


----------



## Prototype (Jun 30, 2011)

That last panel is my favorite representation of it.
Gamahiro.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 30, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It looks like that Naruto just swipes his chakra claw over the air creating the Rasengans.



that is exactly what he did.


----------



## mareboro (Jun 30, 2011)

TBH with that kind of chakra control (as shown by mini rasen shuriken) im sure Naruto can actually pull out all these jutsus right from his ass...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 30, 2011)

I just want moarrrr


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> And the KB?



What about it?

Hachibi didn't say he was physical unable to create clones or that he would die the very instant he created one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Every jutsu he did in the recent chapter was basically purely logical progression given his new control over the chakra arms. Even a child could figure out how to use it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

His 12th hand comes from his pants.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 30, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Fucking huge frogs falling from sky!
> 
> Is there even words to describe how awesome this jutsu is?




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Jun 30, 2011)

His 'third' limb


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 30, 2011)

But will it blend?


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2011)

VoDe said:


> It's basically just big grinder.



pretty much this lol I lol'd when I seen it

@king 
yes....it will blend


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Every jutsu he did in the recent chapter was basically purely logical progression given his new control over the chakra arms. Even a child could figure out how to use it.



The reason people think its new is because Naruto used it in a innovative way. He used all the jutsus we new he could, but combined them with his limbs and new chakra. The only new move is mini FRS which makes sense.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep its pretty badass.


----------



## shirish (Jun 30, 2011)

Remember during vode fight kyuubi mode Naruto had no trouble coming up with single handed rasengan?


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 30, 2011)

That was one of the dumbest moves I've ever seen anybody do on this cartoon. Instead of going through the trouble of gently carrying the zetsus over to the rasengan ball, why not just crush them with the chakra arms and spare everyone the flashy, wasteful garbage?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 30, 2011)

The one finger Rasenshuriken was the most badass thing Naruto has ever fucking done.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 30, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> That was one of the dumbest moves I've ever seen anybody do on this cartoon. Instead of going through the trouble of gently carrying the zetsus over to the rasengan ball, why not just crush them with the chakra arms and spare everyone the flashy, wasteful garbage?



This is Naruto we are taking about. He likes to look badass and do stupid things. Sasuke on the otherhand would of crushed them.


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> That was one of the dumbest moves I've ever seen anybody do on this cartoon. Instead of going through the trouble of gently carrying the zetsus over to the rasengan ball, why not just crush them with the chakra arms and spare everyone the flashy, wasteful garbage?



Sounds boring.


----------



## shirish (Jun 30, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> That was one of the dumbest moves I've ever seen anybody do on this cartoon. Instead of going through the trouble of gently carrying the zetsus over to the rasengan ball, why not just crush them with the chakra arms and spare everyone the flashy, wasteful garbage?


Vacuum cleaners are wasteful?


----------



## Wrath (Jun 30, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> That was one of the dumbest moves I've ever seen anybody do on this cartoon. Instead of going through the trouble of gently carrying the zetsus over to the rasengan ball, why not just crush them with the chakra arms and spare everyone the flashy, wasteful garbage?


Because he's testing his new powers. Sure, this fight was so easy for Naruto that he could have won just by kicking each Zetsu, but that would hardly be a decent dry-run for his new techniques and skills.

If all Naruto had done was the bare minimum, he would run the risk of fucking up when he's faced with an actual challenge.


----------



## JGeezy725 (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder if any respectable shinobi would ever get caught in his absorbing rasengan? Also, would it be a "one shot kill" technique?


----------



## Wrath (Jun 30, 2011)

JGeezy725 said:


> I wonder if any respectable shinobi would ever get caught in his absorbing rasengan? Also, would it be a "one shot kill" technique?


Remember that the Zetsus did a damn good job fighting "respectable shinobis". They might not have any flashy powers but they're very dangerous.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 30, 2011)

conradoserpa said:


> Naruto just hitted the "I can do more things with one finger than you can make with your whole body" Itachi level. I think it's the best technique ever, seriously lol.
> 
> ​
> It's not only funny and unusual, it's also more powerful than  the normal rasengans. I like it.
> ...



such a pity Jiraiya Sama isn't there to see him grow from boy to man


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 30, 2011)

the rasengan vaccum is essentially naruto throwing people into his giant rasengan right?

so im sure when he actually hits someone with it (because t has more force) it causes more damage?


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 30, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> That was one of the dumbest moves I've ever seen anybody do on this cartoon. Instead of going through the trouble of gently carrying the zetsus over to the rasengan ball, why not just crush them with the chakra arms *and spare everyone the flashy, wasteful garbage?*


Because we're near the end of the manga now, moron. It's flashy in-your-face jutsu's from here on out, I'm afraid.

Surprised I don't see you bitch about the other characters' flashy techs in this series (*cough*Saskay's Susanno*cough*)


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Ok, you're free to find it boring  At least is good that you know that Naru didn't pull it all out of his ass



well, he did fire on out of his ass using one of his arms


----------



## JGeezy725 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Remember that the Zetsus did a damn good job fighting "respectable shinobis". They might not have any flashy powers but they're very dangerous.



When i said shinobi,i meant actual people. So i was asking how would any respectable shinobi(someone like neji i guess)would get caught in that rasengan. its like getting swallowed by kirby.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2011)

what new jutsu? 

it's a resengan. yeah, he did use it in other ways but it's the same crap served to you on a plate instead in a cup this time 

you can now eat your crap with a spoon instead of drinking it. so fascinating :33


----------



## JGeezy725 (Jun 30, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> the rasengan vaccum is essentially naruto throwing people into his giant rasengan right?
> 
> so im sure when he actually hits someone with it (because t has more force) it causes more damage?



I don't know about that, but im still wondering if it a one shot kill technique? Imagine getting thrown into a fxckin spirit bomb.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't wait ti see what else he can do. 

Remember, these guys were just fodder..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 30, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Can't wait ti see what else he can do.
> 
> Remember, these guys were just fodder..




Yes. Let us sip on some herbal tea as we await more epicness.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jul 1, 2011)

He added a new meaning to the so called A-level jutsu known as rasengan.


----------



## JGeezy725 (Jul 1, 2011)

SSS level at least for most of them lol.


----------



## Summers (Jul 1, 2011)

Been reading for a couple pages now it seems like people have stopped calling it BS or bashing kishi for ass-pulling, since many posters thankfully explained that everything seen can be explained. 

Funny thing is we will probably see several haxxed Jutsu from sasuke and the explanation we will get for that isssss (drum roll)....He put his brothers eyes in his eye sockets then waited on a couch.
I am fine with that by now.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 1, 2011)

Was fine for me, the new stuff gave Naruto more variety rather then just using a regular rasengan where he has to go to his opponent face to face to land the Rasengan. Now he has range with his Rasengan rather then just Fuuton Rasen Shuriken.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2011)

summers said:


> Been reading for a couple pages now it seems like people have stopped calling it BS or bashing kishi for ass-pulling, since many posters thankfully explained that everything seen can be explained.
> 
> *Funny thing is we will probably see several haxxed Jutsu from sasuke and the explanation we will get for that isssss (drum roll)....He put his brothers eyes in his eye sockets then waited on a couch.*
> I am fine with that by now.


both naruto and sasuke are haxed with their new power ups. yeah, naruto didn't show anything new in terms of jutsus. only that he can spam it. reminds you of something? maybe sasuke spamming susano'o and ameterasu? either way, both did little to no effort (naruto setting in a place meditating doesn't seem as hard as rasengan, summoning, and even FRS and SM training ). this power that both of them have is almost DBZ territory. especially naruto's kai blasts


----------

